# Cambridge Constable



## firefighter39 (Apr 10, 2006)

I saw something very interesting this week. I was in Cambridge, at a federal office building. They had a contract security company, but the officers were wearing standard Cambridge PD badges, the top rocker on the badge had "constable" on it.

By the way, these guys were very professional looking and acting, seemed like the company they work for has a good vetting process


----------



## celticsfan (Dec 18, 2007)

Did you ask if they have Chapter 90?


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2009)

Did you pull your hose out and play with it right there ???????


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

By god I hope that they were wearing thier hats!


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2009)

grn3charlie said:


> By god I hope that they were wearing thier hats!


Like THIS?


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

The Cambridge Hospital PD also have Constable badges and patches. It must be similar to a town special etc.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

If you ever need a Constable day or night... This is you're guy !

http://www.melrose.org/constabulary/


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2009)

that guy must be tired.............


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Sniper said:


> that guy must be tired.............


He looks just like Obama.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2009)

niteowl1970 said:


> He looks just like Obama.


NEGATIVE........ This guy looks like he is actually making some *PROGRESS* !!!!!!!!


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Cambridges has "Constables" the same way Boston has "Specials".


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2009)

Nuke_TRT said:


> Cambridges has "Constables" the same way Boston has "Specials".


We have the same thing....some store security (Stop & Shop, Walmart, etc.) are appointed as "special constables" which gives them police powers on company property.


----------



## celticsfan (Dec 18, 2007)

Delta784 said:


> We have the same thing....some store security (Stop & Shop, Walmart, etc.) are appointed as "special constables" which gives them police powers on company property.


I find that very offensive. All constables are special, damnit!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2009)

celticsfan said:


> I find that very offensive. All constables are special, damnit!!!


Some more than others.


----------



## Trifecta (Mar 3, 2006)

Good Vetting Process????


----------

